# La Quinta



## Bassfisher (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi all , we’ve just had a week here , I’m going to add a review thinking that this might be of interest to people looking for a golfing holiday. I’m struggling to add pictures at the moment but I’ll persevere on that front.
This was our first golfing holiday, we booked through ‘Your golf travel’, we had a few Minor issues which I’ll spk to them about next week, we booked and paid for five rounds of golf and seven nights bb in the hotel. We hired clubs through the golf club hire company at Malaga airport costing about £80 per person, these were newish model tailor-made and Titleist golf clubs which did the job. The course complex itself is made up of three sets of nine holes all landscaped with plenty of water features, all in all a pretty golf course sat in front of the mountain backdrop very scenic and perfect really. Each morning we were allocated which nine holes we were to Play and in what order, what we weren’t expecting was that we were also doubled up with another couple every day, this was it seems the norm to everybody it was a surprise and at face value of €100 per person each round plenty of people were not happy with this. The course itself also just okay condition to be fair most of the teas were scruffy, the fairways were generally okay and the greens varied some very nice, Others not really acceptable. All of the bunkers were excellent! That was nice more driving range there with complimentary balls but only irons were allowed as it wasn’t that long. 
I’ve never played abroad before and found the grass quite interesting as it seemed to be sewn into the ground in patches, It was a fluffy grass Different to typical UK grass, It was fluffy around most greens , not great I didn’t think, Favourite give it didn’t hold together the grass just kind of exploded?

All of the staff in the complex excellent really really friendly.


We stayed in the Westin Hotel which is apparently a five star hotelAs you get abroad. Yes it was nice nice food helpful staff.
Total cost was about £1500 pp that was travel, transfers, parking, club hire , hotel, 5 rounds golf.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 12, 2021)

Looks great from the photo! We’re playing here next year, 1 of 3 rounds in the Marbella area. Thanks for posting 👍🏻


----------



## Bassfisher (Nov 13, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Looks great from the photo! We’re playing here next year, 1 of 3 rounds in the Marbella area. Thanks for posting 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

If you message me an email address I have more pics I can send


----------

